# Getting the baby itch...anyone else?



## ShwarmaQueen (Mar 28, 2008)

Remind me why I don't need to get pregnant right now...

Like I need to lose weight

Like I want to finish BFing DS

Like I still haven't finished my bachelors

Or like I don't think I can handle another...

Anyone need reassurance that they don't need another right now? Join me!


----------



## Buzzer Beater (Mar 5, 2009)

Ha ha hi Shwarma!!

I want another one too... and my DD is only 7 mo. I was out today and heard a NB crying... oh I miss that sound! My babe seems like a big girl now compared to that.

I need to lose weight.

I need to BF.

I can't handle another.

I need to convince DH we can handle another ha! when I know we can't.

BB


----------



## ShwarmaQueen (Mar 28, 2008)

lol BB! I must be insane with all of DS's issues! lol But alas, the baby itch is there. I guess this is why so many babes are 2 years apart. The difficult infant stage is passed and the baby is now an adorable toddler, and not a full blown tantrum throwing machine yet.


----------



## grisandole (Jan 11, 2002)

I'm having bad baby lust. For me, it's easy to not act on it as I can't afford one and DP doesn't want another, lol. But I realllllly do.


----------



## ShwarmaQueen (Mar 28, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grisandole*
> 
> I'm having bad baby lust. For me, it's easy to not act on it as I can't afford one and DP doesn't want another, lol. But I realllllly do.


Neither does my DP...but that doesn't stop me! lol


----------



## kismetbaby (Feb 21, 2009)

Hiya. My DH does want another, like right now. And I have been experiencing some serious baby-lust since my DS turned 1. But I think I finally came to the conclusion in the past few weeks, that I'm going to wait till he is 2. . .or nearly 2. . .assuming I can keep reminding myself of all the reasons why it would be better to wait. For me the list is:

--don't want to risk loosing my milk supply (this is really the main issue for me)

--don't think I can handle the 1st tri nausea and tiredness while chasing a toddler

--DS still sleeps with us and wakes multiple times a night

--we just travelled for Xmas and it was hard. .. can't imagine what that will be like with two!


----------



## ears73 (Oct 28, 2009)

whoa, lots of reasons for me to be done with having kids yet I want one more! Crazy me!!

My DS3 is wayyyy super active like I have never had before... yet why do I think I need to have another one close?? Why do I think I can "try for the girl" when that phrase irked the heck out of me since I was pregnant the first time 19 years (yup, you read that right!) ago!

Arrrgh!

lol

Still bfing

baby still sleeps in our bed & wakes up LOTS

Really really gave away all the nb stuff this time

...but shucks, our kids are so darn cute and I adore them all... why not one more?? maybe, maybe baby?


----------



## kcparker (Apr 6, 2008)

Shwarma, we were in the same DDC! Keep breastfeeding that baby - my supply totally dried up with my second pregnancy, and I feel bad that DS1 dry-nursed for months before the milk wagon reappeared (and, it was HIDEOUSLY painful - that's a disincentive if ever there was one). Get babe to at least the 2 year mark.

I feel for ya. I am also struggling with the question of whether or not to have one more, and if so, when? I feel the clock ticking (I'm 37), but there are so many practical factors that say to quit at two. And my husband says he's not sure he can go through one more infancy - he hates the crying, the lack of verbal communication, the disrupted sleep, the daily falling and whacking of head that the toddler is going through right now...


----------



## ears73 (Oct 28, 2009)

dh & I just talked about it and are thinking of trying in July for a May baby. Holy crap!!! lol his family is going to freak, as will our older son... but I am excited about the prospect - even if we change our minds in June!


----------



## vanessab23 (Nov 9, 2005)

can i join the thread?

my reasons to close up shop?

still BF DS2

still working out nightweaning after DS2 hit the up-every-hour mark and I threw in the towel, i am still sleeping in the other room alone while DH and the 2 boys are in the main bedroom (i actually like my night vacations though!)

still (or again?) working through postpartum depression

want to get back to midwifery/attending births

DH wants to either go back school or get a job he loves (which would pay little, and i still want to be a SAHM)

want to homeschool (at least part time?!?!) and already feel overwhelmed by this decision

sometimes yell so much that I think I must be NUTS to want to add another to the mix

phew. thanks for letting me get that out!

reasons I don't want to close up shop?

i just feel somewhere deep down inside that I am not done. that i am meant to do it again: the + pregnancy test, the pregnancy, the labor/birth, newborn smell, breastfeeding a newborn, etc, etc...

oh and i'm with kcparker-- waiting until DS1 was two years old to get pregnant was really good for us. they really are such babies until they're three, IMO, they need so much of us, so much of the time.


----------



## kcparker (Apr 6, 2008)

"sometimes yell so much that I think I must be NUTS to want to add another to the mix"

ROFL. Yeah, the yelling is a good reason to avoid adding one more voice to the chorus, although at our house, DH and I aren't doing a lot of yelling. But there are so many mornings when we wake up and within 5 minutes, there is a cacaphony of tears, whining, fighting, "Help! Rescue my tower! Get awaaaaay! I want you to THROW. HIM. IN. THE. TRASH." (sound of baby head hitting floor) "Waaaaaaaah!" I just think to myself, "Couldn't we be just be happy to greet our day? Why can't we start it out in a nice, calm way instead of with all this infernal racket?"


----------

